# Participate straight away or watch first?



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

One of the places I'm looking at gave the option to watch and do a trial run at another time with a female friend. Or to try it out straight away, only caveat being that I'll probably be paired up with a guy. 

I have a friend who might be able to go with me at some point. But that could be a few weeks. 


What do you think works better?


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 15, 2011)

You are still overthinking things 
Just Try It.

You cant possibly stand to lose.
Youre not going to have your Skull Crushed by Lethal Power Striking, and youre not going to be Molested. 

If youre more comfortable going with a friend, go with a friend.

:sp77: - Your Skull is not going to replace this Plank. Noone is going to Judge You. Theres nothing to be afrai...
Actually, just dont Train were im Training, and your Skull will be perfectly safe.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

I was thinking I was going for a trial but then I guy I spoke to seemed to think I'd want to bring a friend. Then I started second guessing, if he's recommending I bring a friend there must be a reason why he thought I would find a guy intimidating. I don't want to make assumptions and then have it bite me in the ****. 

I played a lot of sports as a kid. I can't remember the last time I tried something new. Nowadays it's just the swimming and jogging. I did gymnastics, skateboarding and biking. I'd probably have a heart attack looking at a half-pipe these days. I'm sure there's a 15yo buried deep down inside pissing herself laughing at me. 

Promise I'll stay out of your dojo. Assuming you practice at a dojo. Right?


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 15, 2011)

Monroe said:


> I was thinking I was going for a trial but then I guy I spoke to seemed to think I'd want to bring a friend. Then I started second guessing, if he's recommending I bring a friend there must be a reason why he thought I would find a guy intimidating. I don't want to make assumptions and then have it bite me in the ****.
> 
> I played a lot of sports as a kid. I can't remember the last time I tried something new. Nowadays it's just the swimming and jogging. I did gymnastics, skateboarding and biking. I'd probably have a heart attack looking at a half-pipe these days. I'm sure there's a 15yo buried deep down inside pissing herself laughing at me.
> 
> Promise I'll stay out of your dojo. Assuming you practice at a dojo. Right?



Hes probably just being Considerate. Ive known several Women who've been Intimated by Combatative Arts at first.
Bringing an equally inexperienced friend can make it easier.
Or, its McDojo, that just wants to try and sucker in as many members as possible. But thats a WHOLE other topic.

Its technically a Dojang, but yes


----------



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

Is McDojo a way to describe a commercialized place?  Where's the line on that?

I think anything new is always going to be intimidating.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 15, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Is McDojo a way to describe a commercialized place?  Where's the line on that?
> 
> I think anything new is always going to be intimidating.


A McDojo is a place that Simplifies an Art, to make it seem more Appealing.
In other words, cut out the Martial and the Art, and replace it with just doing the Movements.
Or just Training Poorly.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 15, 2011)

Like Ben Stiller says in Starsky & Hutch "Do it!" 

Of course that is with or with out the rum and coke (i prefer with )

But seriously just go for it. 

B


----------



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

Cyriacus - Would they still have students that compete outside of their school? 

KenpoGuy06 - Sugar=Good, Alcohol=Good, Sugar+Alcohol=Yuck! But a little liquid courage couldn't hurt any. 

Even if I did get hurt this time around, at least it won't be because I did something stupid this time.


----------



## oaktree (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Monroe I have done both watched and participated. Personally I like to watch first because I can evalaute things better.
 When I am watching the class I am looking at how the teacher presents the class, Does he work with people struggling? Does he abuse the students, 
When I participate I am to busy trying to follow the teachings that it makes it harder to critique the class and teacher. 

Usually after just watching a class if the teacher is good then its time to try the class and see if our chemistry mixes.

I have been to many classes where I tried it before I watched and it did not go well for me. But thats my experience others vary.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 15, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Cyriacus - Would they still have students that compete outside of their school?
> 
> KenpoGuy06 - Sugar=Good, Alcohol=Good, Sugar+Alcohol=Yuck! But a little liquid courage couldn't hurt any.
> 
> Even if I did get hurt this time around, at least it won't be because I did something stupid this time.



Competition is Irrelevant.
Of course they would - In fact, some Mcdojos are the way they are BECAUSE they Train for Competition, and nothing else.
Its a matter of what youre after, i suppose.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 15, 2011)

Monroe said:


> KenpoGuy06 - Sugar=Good, Alcohol=Good, Sugar+Alcohol=Yuck! But a little liquid courage couldn't hurt any.



I have to admit at time i do fancy those fruity alcohol drinks as they taste like candy. Mostly though im a stout Kentucky bourbon and coke drinker as well as beer (almost time for some Sam Adams Octoberfest!!!)

B


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 15, 2011)

Martial arts must be experienced to be appreciated.  Especially as a beginner, experience is going to give you much, much, more information than just watching.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Competition is Irrelevant.
> Of course they would - In fact, some Mcdojos are the way they are BECAUSE they Train for Competition, and nothing else.
> Its a matter of what youre after, i suppose.



It's a possibility that a McDojo could smack me and I might miss it. lol But I'll try to be aware of it. 



KempoGuy06 said:


> I have to admit at time i do fancy those fruity alcohol drinks as they taste like candy. Mostly though im a stout Kentucky bourbon and coke drinker as well as beer (almost time for some Sam Adams Octoberfest!!!)
> 
> B



Fruity alcoholic drinks always remind me of rotting fruit. I feel sick just from the scent alone.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> Martial arts must be experienced to be appreciated.  Especially as a beginner, experience is going to give you much, much, more information than just watching.



I think I'll just go for it. I can only worry so much.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 15, 2011)

Monroe said:


> I think I'll just go for it. I can only worry so much.



GOOD!! Worrying is kinda like 6 nipples on a male dog...POINTLESS!!

B


----------



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

Had a go at Muay Thai tonight. I had fun. My wrists ache from punching. Definitely not used that. 

I have a couple nore places to check out. But I liked the location and times for this place. 

Thanks for helping out! It was better participating.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 15, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Had a go at Muay Thai tonight. I had fun. My wrists ache from punching. Definitely not used that.
> 
> I have a couple nore places to check out. But I liked the location and times for this place.
> 
> Thanks for helping out! It was better participating.


And so well they should. Thatll take 1-3 Weeks to stop happening. Just shake your wrists like youre chopping down on something from time to time to loosen the joint.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 15, 2011)

Good for you!!! I'm glad you jumped right in!!!

On the "bring a friend" issue - if it was a male instructor that suggested you do so, it could be a sign of the male instructor assuring you that he's ONLY after teaching you and nothing dishonorable, yaknowwhatImean?


----------



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe. He was really nice and I didn't feel any pressure about bringing a friend. It felt like just a suggestion. 

I have a few places I want to check out. If I try out each place, it's going to take a while to pick. Between schedule and recovery the next day, I think it could take as much as a couple of weeks. I'll have to exercise some patience.


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 16, 2011)

good on ya for having a go at something, now just gotta try a few and see what you prefer 

good luck in the search


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2011)

Monroe said:


> One of the places I'm looking at gave the option to watch and do a trial run at another time with a female friend. Or to try it out straight away, only caveat being that I'll probably be paired up with a guy.
> 
> I have a friend who might be able to go with me at some point. But that could be a few weeks.
> 
> ...



You could do either, but personally, I like to watch at least 1 or 2 classes first.  This way, you can get an idea for what the classes are like.  But as I said, you could also jump right in, if the teacher allows that.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 16, 2011)

I know this is a little late for the one school, but I'm adding it anyway.  Different schools and clubs have different practices, whatever you may want.  Some, especially very traditional dojos, may expect you to watch a few classes before asking if you'd like to participate.  In fact, they may ask to meet you somewhere else, like for coffee, before they bring you into the school at all.  This is a mutual sizing up; they're deciding if you're someone they want around, and giving you a chance to decide if they're a place that you'll want to commit time to.  Don't worry too much, though -- this is kind of rare in the US and Canada, except for training halls you'd really have to hunt for.

I generally size up visitors, and depending on their comfort, will invite them to train the first time they come to class.  If they just want to watch, that's fine, too.

If offered, I'd encourage you to participate in the training.  It'll give a much better feel for the place than simply watching is likely to.  Liken it to buying a car.  You can buy a car without doing a test drive -- but wouldn't you generally be more comfortable with the purchase to test drive it first?


----------



## OKenpo942 (Sep 26, 2011)

If your friend is truly motivated to train and you would be more comfortable waiting for her, I say wait. However, it has been my experience that if you wait for a friend, you may be waiting 10 years from now. Just jump in with both feet and love it. Your excitement and enthusiasm may rub off on your friend. I guess I'm saying... don't let not having a friend or another girl be your excuse for not trying it. Go for it!

James


----------

